# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  الشد العضلي : تعريفة : أنواعه : أسبابه : العلاج : الوقاية

## رياض عباس بخيت

*تعريفه :
هو عبارة عن حدوث انقباضة لا إرادية لعضلة أو لمجموعة من العضلات نتيجة لإجهاد العضلة بشكل
أكثر من اللازم أو كنتيجة لنقص السوائل في العضلة .

أنواعه :

قد لا يكون من المتعارف تقسيم الشد العضلي لأنواع لكن لكي يكون تفصيل العلاج أسهل فمن الأفضل

تقسيمه لثلاث أنواع

1- شد عضلي نتيجة الاجهاد ولا تصاحبه الآلام الشديدة ويعرف بالـ Muscle Spasm
2- شد عضلي نتيجة نقص البوتاسيوم أو السوائل وتكون الآلام مصاحبة له بشدة ويعرف بالـ Muscle Cramp
3- شد عضلي يحدث بالليل أثناء النوم غير معروف السبب ويصيب بالغالب البالغين .


أعراضه :

ألم شديد في العضلات وغالباً ما تحصل في ما يعرف بعضلات البطة ( Calf Muscle )ظهور العضلات بشكل واضح من تحت الجلد كنتيجة للشد
أسبابه :

1- الإجهاد المتواصل أو الزائد عن الحد للعضلة
2- نقص السوائل نتيجة لقلة شرب الماء أو كنتيجة للرياضة في مكان حار
3- ضعف توصيل الدم للأطراف قد ينتج عنه شد عضلي خصوصاً في الأرجل
4- بعض الحالات العصبية وكنتيجة للضغط على الأعصاب قد ينتج عنها شد عضلي
5- نقص كمية البوتاسيوم في الجسم كنتيجة لقلة تعاطي الملح أو كنتيجة لتناول أدوية علاج ارتفاع

ضغط الدم مما قد ينتج عنها نقص البوتاسيوم ( البوتاسيوم والصوديوم عنصرين مهمين في انقباض العضلات )

العلاج :

1- بالنسبة للشد العضلي الذي يحدث أثناء الليل فمن الأفضل مراجعة الطبيب وقد يقوم بصرف دواء diazepam أو أي دواء آخر يساعد على ارتخاء العضلات .
2- بالنسبة للشد العضلي الناتج عن نقص السوائل فيكون العلاج بتناول السوائل بكمية كبيرة يومياً
3- تمارين الإطالة قد تكون مفيدة لجميع ما ذكر بالإضافة للنوع الأول وهو الإجهاد .

الوقاية :

الوقاية كما قيل أفضل من العلاج والوقاية من الشد العضلي تكون بالتالي :

1- تجنب نقص السوائل : ويكون ذلك بتناول ما يقارب الـ 10 أكواب من أي نوع من السوائل , ويحبذ شرب كوبين من السوائل قبل بدء أي نشاط رياضي بساعتين .
2- تسخين العضلات : من الأفضل القيام بتسخين العضلات قبل بدء أي تمرين.
3- الكمادة الساخنة : تفيد الحرارة بشكل عام في ارخاء العضلات واعطاء شعور بالراحة .
عضلة الـ Trapezius (Upper Fibers)



المسألة تعتمد حسب العضلة المشدودة هل هي اليمنى أو اليسرى
إذا هي اليسرى كما في الصورة تشد الرقبة باتجاه اليمين واليمنى العكس
عضلة الـ Pectorals major


وهي المسؤولة عن التفاف الكتف للداخل في حالة شدها تكون اطالتها كالتالي

الوقوف في زاوية ومحاولة دفع الجدار ويكون وضع الذراعين كما في الصورة


عضلة الـ Triceps



وتعتبر المسؤولة عن فرد الذراع ( عكس العضلة السابقة ) وفي حالة شدها تكون اطالتها 
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*شكراً يا رياض على المعلومات القيمة ...

ربنا يحمي لعيبة الزعيم من الشد العضلي والإصابات عموماً ..
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ما قصرت يا رياض يعتبر هذا البوست محاضرة ..
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شكرا اخوانا ابراهيم واحمد الحبرعلي مشاركتكم في هذا البوست القيم 
ونسأل من الله ان يجنب لعيبتنا من شر الاصابات
*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------

